# Pm1340gt Manual



## mksj (Dec 26, 2016)

I was aware that QMT/Matt was working on a manual for the PM1340GT but did not know it was completed, I see it is now posted on-line. I felt it would be helpful for others with this machine (or interested in this lathe)  to have this information. It is very well done, and provides very nice clarity on the features/use of this lathe model.

Direct QMT site download: http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-1340GT_v1_6-2016_indd.pdf


----------



## dpb (Dec 26, 2016)

Here's to hoping for an equally good manual for the 1440gt.


----------



## jbolt (Dec 26, 2016)

dpb said:


> Here's to hoping for an equally good manual for the 1440gt.



It will come but it takes a while. I think he needs one in stock long enough to get photos and go through it. I'm pretty sure they have been selling out as fast as they can get them.


----------



## bss1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for letting everyone know about the new manual Mark. I have found it to have useful information. It's much more applicable than the manual for the 1236 that came with my machine. 

It should be noted that the steps outlined in the section detailing the alignment of the headstock and tailstock are reversed. The first step described in the manual is for the alignment of the tailstock with the alignment of the headstock second. However if you follow this sequence, the tailstock will require alignment again if a change in alignment is made to the headstock. If you align the headstock first, then align the tailstock with the methods described in the manual, you can save yourself having to go through the process of realigning the tailstock a second time.  I guess I needed the practice anyway. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Dec 31, 2016)

Agree, but I think that the manual assumes that the headstock is aligned properly from the factory. New owners should check all the alignments first, only adjust the headstock if needed. That being said, my machine needed the headstock adjusted ever so slightly, and a few other that also tweaked theirs. The problem sometimes is tying to induce bed twist or other procedures to compensate for the a slight headstock misalignment.

Overall I thought the manual was very well done, especially for new owners. Kinda hacked my way through it all in the early days of owning the lathe, since I had never used a lathe before I purchased my PM1340GT.  Overall I have owned it for 2 years, and still gives puts a smile on my face every time I use it. Can't say I have had any issues or problems with it, other than some over spray on the controls and a bit tight when new, which is expected.  Getting the Norton gearbox into gear is sometimes a bit difficult, some of the older they have some guides for the gear levers which would be nice. If the 1440GT was available at the time, I might have gone with it, but the 1340GT holds very close tolerance and does everything I need it to do.


----------



## sanddan (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the manual.

I also had to adjust the head. It wasn't too bad a job, lots of write ups and video's online to help.


----------

